#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Cap de l'eau cateraar in Delft

## fatamorgana

Wij zijn een cateraar in Delft en we zijn met name gespecialiseerd in visschotels. Daarnaast ook alle andere gangbare gerechten. We staan voor kwaliteit en service. We zijn gevestigd in Delft. Zie onze website Cap de Leau | De Visspecialist van Delft voor meer informatie.

----------

